# Why can't any of this be easy?



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

Been gone for a bit, finding myself getting more and more discouraged and frankly depressed by all of this.

Had RAI for Graves on 10-13-2012

1 month post RAI results:
TSH: <0.006 (0.450-4.500)
FT4: 2.97 (0.82-1.77)
T3: 488 (71-180)

2 months post RAI results:
TSH: <0.006 (0.450-4.500)
FT4: 1.79 (0.82-1.77)
T3: 256

4 months post RAI results:
TSH: 14.050 (0.450-4.500)
FT4: 0.49 (0.82-1.77)
T3: 100 (71-180)
(started Synthroid)

Went for another surgical consult since still had a goiter and I just really want this out and done with. The surgeon was very nice and basically said he would be more than happy to remove my thyroid. He said at the very least the size of the goiter, even after RAI, warrants it. Tenatively I am scheduled for a total thyroidectomy on June 13th, it could be bumped up.

4/3/2013 results:
TSH: 3.050 (0.450-4.500)
FT4: 1.1 (0.82-1.77)
T3: 212 (71-180)

Endo is excited, declares remission. Tells me that I can chose to keep the surgical date and have it removed, but she doesn't feel it is necessary she told my husband she could almost guarantee I wouldn't relapse and why have me go through unnecessary surgery. I think it is time to look for yet another Endo:sad0049:


----------



## researching (Jun 21, 2012)

minli said:


> Been gone for a bit, finding myself getting more and more discouraged and frankly depressed by all of this.
> 
> Had RAI for Graves on 10-13-2012
> 
> ...


hugs1 I understand what your going through. I don't have graves and never had an RAI but am having endo problems too. This one was my third and it looks like I'll have to travel a bit to try another. I hope it all works out for you soon.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

minli,

I felt so much better after having my TT.

Hopefully you will find the same relief.


----------

